# Chaplaincy Training Program



## john_Mark (Jan 20, 2009)

I know I'm being very general. Does anyone have any insight into the National Guard Chaplaincy Training Program? Experience? Expectations? Considerations?


----------



## Archlute (Jan 20, 2009)

Mark,

Are you talking about the chaplains candidacy program or the standard chaplains officer training (CHBOLC) that everyone eventually has to complete? I have never heard of a separate training program particular to the NG, although I may just be ignorant of it. Talk with Ben Duncan (SolaScriptura) as he is familiar with both.

Are you prior service?


----------



## john_Mark (Jan 21, 2009)

Adam,

Sorry, I am actually talking about the Guard's Chaplain Candidate program. I am not prior service and have only served in the State Defense Force which doesn't exactly count.

I've been looking into this program the last couple week. This past weekend I had an interesting conversation. There was a parent who I cross paths with due to our daughters' activities. I frequently see her at the gym in uniform, but never asked her what she does. My wife and I got to meet her over the weekend at an event. I asked about her uniform and she told me she is a 1st SGT in the Guard full-time and she does recruiting.

I asked about the Chaplaincy. She said that she never gets requests for Chaplaincy information so my questions surprised her. Her unit just last week got some Chaplain recruiting packets in which she also thought was unusual due to the lack of interest, but she suspects the Guard might be needing Chaplains. I should be getting an info pack this week, Lord willing.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 21, 2009)

john_Mark said:


> Adam,
> 
> Sorry, I am actually talking about the Guard's Chaplain Candidate program. I am not prior service and have only served in the State Defense Force which doesn't exactly count.
> 
> ...



Why would she be at the gym in uniform? Is she actually recruiting from there?

Anyway, if it is the standard candidacy program, I believe that you are assigned to the unit as a candidate (somewhat like an intern). You drill with them on weekends, and while there you go away over the course of several summers with the goal of completing the CHBOLC course. Like I said, SolaScriptura would know all the ins and outs, but if you are currently in seminary you get about 10 grand per year for school expenses, which is something that should be of tremendous interest to you if you are already pretty set on the vocation. 

As far as shortages, yes, both the Guard and the Reserves are short. Over several hundred short, from what I have been told. Active duty is only about 80 or so short, but they still need men as well. Although, it should be known that there are no bonuses or loan repayment for going active duty - but that is because going active duty automatically confers "big boy" status upon you by giving you the privilege of being a full time, commissioned officer  

I dearly wish that recruiters would feel free to tell the truth (i.e. no bonus for you, buddy), without attempting to make the reason sound more high speed than it actually is (e.g. you're now so cool, you don't even need a bonus!)


----------



## john_Mark (Jan 21, 2009)

The recruiter brings her daughter after she is off work directly from the base. So, that's why she is in uniform just like the member of my current small group. He comes directly from work to small group as well as Wed. night service. Note: She wasn't in uniform over the weekend.

Have recruiters been telling those who go active duty that there are still bonuses? Not that I would be signing up for active duty. I would just be starting seminary along with the Candidate program.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 21, 2009)

Nope. It was just a heads up in case you thought that the benefits in the Guard would be similar to Active Duty. The Guard/Reserves are hurting for men, so they set out incentives. I don't know if you can claim these coming from the candidacy program, but NG/AR give a 20k loan repay along with a 10k cash incentive. 

Be that as it may, I think that attempting to serve as a full time solo minister, while also having to serve one weekend a per month, and take care of a second flock (whose needs don't disappear just because weekend drill is over) is probably the reason why there exists such a shortage. I know that our current PRJC endorser had served several pastorates over a good number of years (including one at which he was the church planter) alongside of reserve duty ministry before entering the active duty service, however, so it can be done. I just don't know how well it can be done. I'm sure, as in so many things, it depends on the giftings of the man and the situation.


----------



## Logopneumatika (Jan 21, 2009)

Mark,

I am a reservist chaplain in the Air Force. I went through the chaplain candidacy program for three summers while in seminary. My experience is from the Air Force side of things, but I do know many chaplains who are in the Air National Guard. I think what you'd have to do is be an Army Chaplain Candidate during seminary. Upon graduation and ordination, you'd be made a chaplain and then transfer into the Guard. 

The PCA and OPC's (if that is your denom) endorser is Chaplain, Brig Gen (Ret) Doug Lee. He is a _super_ guy, very helpful and kind. More info at:
MNA: Chaplain Ministries

Sorry this isn't specific to your case, but I hope it helps. If you have any more questions, let me know.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 22, 2009)

I would opine that the lack of reserve or guard is due to the deployments. I know of a few pastors who have "lost" their civilian flock because of this. I think one of the reasons that the two years of experience is no longer a requirement for NG/AR is a candidate can go straight from seminary into the NG/AR concurrently with a church. This avoids the problem of taking established pastors and then upsetting the church's status quo by the drill weekend which is always more than just a weekend worth of work.

I don't speak from chaplain experience but from enlisted active duty Navy and two years reserve experience. I am prayerfully going to go into the Army chaplaincy upon ordination.


----------



## john_Mark (Jan 22, 2009)

Although my wife is in support of pursuing the Chaplaincy she does not like the idea of possible deployment. Though she understands the reality of it. She did grow up military with a father who was in 26+ years.

Family, working, seminary and the Guard without deployment would be a tough schedule. That's the part that I have to figure out.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 22, 2009)

If you are in the Chaplain Candidate Program you are not deployable. You owe the Guard nothing as long as you do not accept any money for seminary. The CCP is a great program during seminary because when you are in a practicum you are payed all the benefits of a 2nd LT during your time.

So you can do the Chaplaincy Program during seminary. The program is actually for seminary students. You can be in it for six years. Great way to get your feet wet without any responsibilities.



**************************
You might want to check into the Air National Guard after seminary. Word on the street is they deploy less.


----------



## john_Mark (Jan 22, 2009)

Frank,

If I'm in the CCP wouldn't one of the benefits be that they would pay for seminary which means I would be accepting money from the Guard? 

The M.Div. tracts I've looked at should take about 4 years. Any idea if there is a limit as to how long a seminary degree can take under the CCP?


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jan 22, 2009)

Side Comment:

We need more sound Chaplains in the service. Just from my little experience with Chaplains, there isn't very many who actually teach the word of God. Alot of them that I have heard don't even sound like believers.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 22, 2009)

Mark,
Yes one of the benefits is the NG/AR helps pay for school. The caveat to that is you owe them. For me I don't need help with school as much as I would like the freedom of entering active duty as soon as possible. Nothing is guaranteed in my plan but not much is guaranteed in life. However if you are looking for help with school then CCP is a way. Not a free lunch though. 

You are allowed to be in CCP for six (6) years. So if you enter during your last year of seminary you still have (5) years post-seminary that you can remain in the program. The idea is that it should take you four years to finish you degree and then gain two years of experience. This is where the six years comes in. I will probably start this summer and then have until 2015. Prayerfully I will be active duty in 2011. 

Once you're in the program what many fulltime seminarians do is find a practicum close to home during the time off in the winter and summer months. You can make some very decent money during these practicums. The other thing is the active chaplains are pretty flexible in what they assign you to do during the practicums. A friend was able to do two practicums back to back so he was active for 60 days straight. Now we are talking about the military so practicums are available based on funding. Don't want you thinking you can just go whereever, whenever.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm sorry... I've been busy and I fear I've missed the entire conversation.

I'm a _real_ Army chaplain... I went through all the candidate stuff... I've learned a few things. 

What are your questions?


----------



## john_Mark (Jan 22, 2009)

Frank,

So, if one goes through the CCP do they owe a debt of service for X number of years after the time spent in CCP?

On practicums, is this an Army practicum in which you assist the Chaplain?

Ben,

I am interested in the ARNG Chaplaincy Candidate Program. I am wondering how it works and I believe I've gotten a little better picture based on some of the replies. 

What challenges are there along the lines of religious pluralism? How does one drill once a month, attend seminar, work and have a family at the same time? (Okay, this is really an Army question.) Are there any specific challenges that come to your mind that you might make a potential candidate aware of?


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 22, 2009)

John,
You only owe if you take money. If I remember my conversation with the recruiter it is a year for year payback with a minimum of two year obligation. My information is from classmates, Ben, and BG Lee. At this point your best source is Ben "SolaScriptura"...the _real_ Army chappy.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 22, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I'm sorry... I've been busy and I fear I've missed the entire conversation.
> 
> I'm a _real_ Army chaplain... I went through all the candidate stuff... I've learned a few things.
> 
> What are your questions?




Poser.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 22, 2009)

Archlute said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry... I've been busy and I fear I've missed the entire conversation.
> ...



If you think you can do better as an Army chaplain, then I'd love to see you step up and give it a shot!  (It's all a part of the plan...)


----------



## Archlute (Jan 22, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Archlute said:
> 
> 
> > SolaScriptura said:
> ...



Ha, ha. I was about to say that you'll have to bait me better than that, but then I read your post in the other thread


----------



## john_Mark (Jan 28, 2009)

OK, so a ARNG Chaplain recruiter is supposed to be calling me. And it turns out that this Chaplain is the first female Chaplain in the history of the GA Guard. As I've poked around online I found an LDS Chaplain out of FL.

Given the above theological positions, how does a Chaplain deal with this during their service?


----------

